# Bilateral Upper Extremity Neuropathic Pain



## JulesofColorado (May 29, 2009)

Hi

I have a diagnosis for Bilateral Upper Extremity Neuropathic Pain. I'm not sure how to code this. I'm thinking maybe 354.8 or 354.9. Am I on the right track?
Thanks in advance.

Juli


----------



## Joe_coder07 (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi,

U r right the dx will be 354.8


----------



## JulesofColorado (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks Joseph!


----------

